# Sausage stuffer thread



## up in smoke (Jul 9, 2007)

There was a thread on economical sausage stuffers (not the worm gear ones like Kitchen Aid attachments) and I can’t seem to find it…can any one help an old feeble elder in his (probably last) quest in life! Bless you! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










 And me with no prehensil tail to speak of, elst I would be a chasin’ it!


----------



## monty (Jul 9, 2007)

Hello, Carl!

Prehensil tails notwithstanding I poked "stuffer" into the search function of the site and came up with two pages of sausage and grinder and stuffer stuff. WOW! Sure are a lotta related posts!

Do you have a specific question about stuffers?
If so, let it fly!

Cheers!


----------



## mossymo (Jul 9, 2007)

This thread is titled perfect to start new questions. I have a 4 qt and an 8 qt Enterprise. I am looking to upgrade to a Sausage Maker or LEM brand. For the money, what is the best sausage stuffer on the market?

What I am looking at is a 15 lb, and the Sausage Maker is $350 plus shipping and the LEM is $300 plus tax. Both appear to have the same design. I have looked at others and they appear to have a different air relief design and I from what I have seen and used I like the 2 I listed.


----------



## brennan (Jul 9, 2007)

You looking for something like this? http://www.sausage-stuffer.com/W5120...e_stuffers.htm


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 9, 2007)

Grizzly has some pretty inexpensive ones:

http://www.grizzly.com/products/sear...ausage+stuffer


Gee Carl - Smoked and I were the ones that started the thread (I believe) last fall/winter and and I can't find it either.


----------



## up in smoke (Jul 10, 2007)

Yeah, I just bought a inexpensive vertical stuffer from Northern Industries, looks like that 5 lb. grizzly, only my gears are white! For all the stuffing I do, I just wanted something that wouldnâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t turn my venison jalapeno cheese stick to a smeary yellow mess like those electric meat grinder/stuffers. I just generally make sausage once or twice a year, whatâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s the word on these 5 lbers?


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 10, 2007)

I got sausage tubes with my Lem electric grinder and went to right back to the vertical stuffer. 

Carl I love my vertical stuffer beats the heck out of the ole knuckle buster grinder/stuffers. I think we had about 6 people buy them when I first posted  last winter. 

The Grizzly I got has white nylon gears too. At the time the Northern and the grizzzly appeared to be identical but my Grizzly was $59 and the Northern was  like $79 so I went with the Grizzly.  It appears they changed the gears right after I bought mine. It's not that big a deal to add more meat you run out of casing anyway... I usually only make 10 to 15 pounds of sausages at a time about once or twice a month. The 5 lber works well for me.


----------



## up in smoke (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanx Debi! thatâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s all I needed to know. If I wasnâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t so honest, Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]d go poach a deer right now, cause Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]m outa deer meat as you already know! dammit!  Maybe Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]ll accidently run one over! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Hi Monty!


----------



## monty (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi, Carl! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good to be on the kibbutz again! If you had a job with the PA Highway Dept, I work for the VT Highway Dept, you could be in line for a lot of venison.

Good luck in your search for a good stuffer. I make my sausage into patties suitable for breakfast sandwiches and chubs for fatties. Takes a lot of the labor outta my love for sausage. I still do stuff but the bulk methods are more suited to my short time availability.

Hoping you are well!

Cheers!


----------



## ultramag (Jul 10, 2007)

Most likely this thread:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ck+nylon+gears


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 10, 2007)

Yep that's the one! Thanks Chad!


----------



## shortrib (Jul 11, 2007)

I picked up a Weston 11 lb vertical stuffer and felt like spending a little more money so I also got the foot controlled motor. I got mine from Heinsohns.com. 

They have a good selection of everything you need to process your own meat. from grinders to knives, to freezer paper, to turkey fryers, to vacuum sealers.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Jul 11, 2007)

*Hey Carl, you don't have to poach a deer. Just get smart like I did and hit one with your pickup! Oh, your way ahead of me! For what ever its worth, by the time I paid $3200 to get the pickup pounded out, I might coulda bought a whole beef cheaper. Terry*


----------

